# Frage zu VoIP Dialer



## Unregistriert (15 August 2006)

Hallo...

Diesen Bericht hier fand ich sehr interessant:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060804_01.php

Meine Frage hierzu:

Wer kein VoIP nutzt und auch keine VoIP Software auf seinem PC hat..., wäre der davon auch betroffen ?

Ein z.B. Trojaner (noch schlechter Rootkit) könnte theoretisch seine eigene "software" mitbringen und bei jeder Online-verbindung dann munter eine 0900 Nr. anwählen.

Mein PC ist nach dem Konzept h*tp://w*w.ntsvcfg.de/ abgesichert 

Danke


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu VoIP Dialer*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Bericht hier fand ich sehr interessant:
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060804_01.php


Warum in die Ferne schweifen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42149


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kein VoIP nutzt und auch keine VoIP Software auf seinem PC hat..., wäre der davon auch betroffen ?


wie sollte das gehen ohne bei einem VoIP Provider angemeldet zu sein? Ohne  Handy kann ich auch keine Handyrechnung kriegen...

j.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu VoIP Dialer*

Es geht hier um eine derzeit noch rein hypothetische Gefahr(*), da:
-noch kein VoIP Provider Mehrwertnummern anbietet
-eine ganz normale Firewall Verbindungen eines "illegalen" VoIP Programms abfangen würde
-viele VoIP Anbieter providerseitig Black/Whitelists für Rufnummerngassen ermöglichen, so dass man hier Mehrwertnummern für einen Account prinzipiell sperren kann.
-eine Fernsteuerung der VoIP Software genauso wahrscheinlich ist wie die Fernsteuerung der Home-Banking Software, letzteres ist allerdings deutlich lukrativer. 

(*) Alternativinterpretation: Werbekampagne für ein unnötiges Produktfeature, mit dem angenehmen Nebeneffekt, unbedarfte Kunden vor dem Konkurrenzprodukt VoIP abzuschrecken

TSCN


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu VoIP Dialer*

die  Frage des Posters war aber 


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kein VoIP nutzt und auch keine VoIP Software auf seinem PC hat..., wäre der davon auch betroffen ?


Da sollte ja wohl nicht mal eine  hypothetische Gefahr bestehen. Vielleicht (völlig hypothetisch)
 für jemandern der einen VoIP Zugang hat und von einem  anderen verwanzten PC  ferngesteuert 
würde, (hab davon Zero Ahnung) aber doch nicht der verwanzte ohne VoIP selber. 

j.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu VoIP Dialer*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So fern ist das nicht. Liegt zwei Verzeichnisse weiter auf dem selben Server


----------

